# Model ships



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

Can anyone help me out here? I am sorta thinking about getting into model ship building but don't know where to start. I have been looking at some of the photo's in the gallery and they are fantastic. Are you gents using any particular web site to purchase these in kit form, what sort of costs am I looking at? etc etc. Any info would be appreciated bearing in mind I'm a complete novice at this TA


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I've moved your post into the model ships forum where you'll probably get better replies.
If you do a search in this forum you may find the answer yourself.
Cheers
kris


----------



## Scousegit (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi,

Could you could give me some indication as to what type of vessel you want to build?

For instance the size of the model, do you want it to radio controlled or static, electric or steam powered (the latter NOT recommended if you are a novice BTW); are you thinking of a fishing boat, cargo vessel, yacht or a warship, do you want to build in plastic, wood or metal; what facilities do you have i.e.the kitchen/dinning room table or a workshop?

Scouse.


----------



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

Scousegit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you could give me some indication as to what type of vessel you want to build?
> 
> ...


Hi Scouse.

Will definetly be static, dont want to go to large or complicated to begin with and would rather do cargo vessel or sail ship (was a tankerman for 8 years). I'm not that bothered about materials but probably have a leaning towards wood. Facilities are'nt a prob have my own den (sanctuary).

CHEERS

KEV


----------



## John.H.Clark (Apr 20, 2007)

I have set my sights on a model of an old ship I sailed on but did not appreciate that plans may not exist. I am building a collection of photos but it will take some time to make a plan. There are people who sell just plans and others who sell kits . If I had started with a different ship from my youth there is one where plans exist. I am still thinking about scale which is a very important element. Good luck . John


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi John,
If you sailed on it, it is quite likely the plans do still exist. It is mainly very old ship plans that were lost. What ship are you looking for? 
Bob


----------



## NZ JollyJack (Feb 2, 2008)

*Model Ship Plans*

Hi,

The first thing you should do is get hold of the latest isues of thses two Mags. Model Boats & Marine Modelling International. They both have a plan Libuary and supply plans.

Then you could try the Big Daddy of them all "Brown,Son & Ferguson Ltd:- www.skipper.co.uk (Glasgow).

Cheers,
JollyJack
(Thumb)


----------



## Dunkwa (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi.
What I would suggest is use wood its the most satisfying and start with a very simple kit.Stay away from the kits with the preformed plastic hulls etc.This is just the same as the little plastic aeroplanes.....there is much more satisfaction in building from wood frames strips etc. Build your 1st model slowly and concentrate on alignment, good joints accurate measurements,etc etc.....nothing worse that getting things wrong as will destroy your confidence. I have a few I have built on site at www.elderdempster.co.uk. Hope this helps.


----------



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

Cheers Dunkwa, Will follow your advice.


----------

